# Is this ok for a pacman frog?



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/fogger.php


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

If not can someone suggest another option. Going away in October and would like the only thing my mum has to do is feed my pacman frog and replenish the water.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

All they do is make the tank look foggy, they make very little difference to water/humidity. They also require deepish water to work properly. I can't them being of any use to horned frogs: victory:.


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

Are there not any other foggers that can be of some use?


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Woz said:


> Are there not any other foggers that can be of some use?


Not foggers. If all she has to do is feed and change water then whats the need?


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been told to get a too keep a constant level for the humidity.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want to achieve that, a misting system is what you need. Those foggers are dangerous as they get very hot.


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.discountedpetproducts.net/REPTI_FOGGER-UKP107493.html

this is the only fogger you should get as it is external and no danger to the frog, but you are better off getting a misting system if you want humidity are easy one to use is the exo-terra monsoon or buy a mist king system, these in my opinion are the best kits you can get


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

my friend has one of these and u must buy the waterfall with this coz it pretty much boils the water so this cannot be placed in the waterdissh but in the waterfall (sold seperatley and I think you need atleast the medium sized waterfall to fit the fogger)


----------

